# The Vintage Dipsy diver depth of dive?



## dechilson (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a couple of these Older Dipsy Divers given to me from my father-in-law, was wondering and knowing speed is #1 on the list for the dive, amount of line out is another factor along with the weight of the lure and or flasher. Will see if I can post a picture of them. Bummer they are so old that can't post a picture of them. So, will describe them. They are orange plastic with a flat blade and a yoke at the top for swivel. I just need an idea of how deep do they dive. Thanks


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)




----------

